# Fishing on Blackwater Bay!



## sharpnr (Nov 19, 2018)

I'm just getting into river fishing. What bait are y'all using and where's good places to go. Have an 18' Tracker. Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Around dock lights at night right now should yeild some striper or hybrid. Or maybe even specs and or reds on high tide. Not sure what the river temp is now,but I bet the bass are deeper right now


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

With all this rain, they're walking around downtown Milton right now


----------



## sharpnr (Nov 19, 2018)

Thanks for the info Jaster!!


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Here's a link to my blog. www.fishingwithjack.com

I DO NOT MAKE ANY MONEY FROM IT.

I fish blackwater all the time and you can look through the blog for what I did, what I was using, and the outcome of the trip. I generally fish Escambia Bay the most for redfish around the bridges. On Blackwater, I usually stay in the river and target bass and stripers. Its been kind of hit and miss for me lately.


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

We went to Yellow and Blackwater Rivers yesterday. We mostly fished upriver on Yellow. I got one bite all day on a flipping jig, as I was bringing it back to the boat. At the end of the day, we tried fishing for trout near the entrance to Pond Creek but we did not catch any fish. I'm sure someone got on fish, but it wasn't us. I will probably try some live shrimp next time I go out. It at least help locate the fish and then I can pick them off with artificials. Your 18 foot Tracker is fine for fishing the bay. It can get a little bumpy when the wind picks up, so that is when I go into the river itself. Good luck!


----------



## sharpnr (Nov 19, 2018)

Thanks for the post! All this rain hasn't helped river fishing. Have gone a couple of times and caught A brim on Blackwater and Simpson....wind was blowing me around pretty good too.


----------



## Sublight (Mar 31, 2013)

sharpnr said:


> Thanks for the post! All this rain hasn't helped river fishing. Have gone a couple of times and caught A brim on Blackwater and Simpson....wind was blowing me around pretty good too.


I am just getting back into fishing. My wife and I just went out on Friday to bass pro shop in Spanish Fort and ordered one of those 11k Bass Tracker Classics.

I don't know much about river fishing. But If you launch by graffiti bridge, there is a old train trussel bridge fragment that typically has some barges tied up. I catch white trout fairly well there, and its close.

I also like to fish the old bridges that fell during Ivan.


----------



## sharpnr (Nov 19, 2018)

Great! Thanks for the help! Need all I can get! Good luck on the new boat! I've only been out 2 times in mine. Had to buy a hydrofoil so it would plane out faster!


----------



## Sublight (Mar 31, 2013)

sharpnr said:


> Great! Thanks for the help! Need all I can get! Good luck on the new boat! I've only been out 2 times in mine. Had to buy a hydrofoil so it would plane out faster!


Cool. 
I just hope I get mine sooner then 8 - 10 weeks.


----------



## sharpnr (Nov 19, 2018)

Hey! I'm still new at learning where things are on this site, like when someone replies. Yes, just saw your message from January! Thanks!! I need all the help I can get! I've really get a lot out of reading your blog!! Helps me when you go into details!!! Glad you found the leak!
Dave


----------

